# MarkAny



## tirta

A folder called *MarkAny* has appeared in my Win7 Programs list.
It has a sub-folder called *ContentSafer*.
I have no idea where or when it installed, or what it does.
I do know there is no un-installer and it does not show up in Add/Remove in Control Panel.

Any thoughts or ideas or suggestions - please?


----------



## 1002richards

Hi,
It might be this http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/askjack/2007/dec/20/howsafeismarkanysafer but how you deal with it I'm not sure.


----------



## tirta

Thanks a lot for replying. I've seen this, but it does not appear in Add/Remove.


----------



## dvk01

Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.infospyware.net/sUBs/dds/

double click DDS.scr to run

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

post the contents of both logs back here.

That will hopefully show us what program has installed it & what the uninstall command should be


----------



## tirta

Thanks a bundle. Will be back asap.


----------



## tirta

Here are the requested items. Mind boggling to me !


----------



## dvk01

it is almost certainly part of your samsung mobile phone driver package and intended to stop pirated music being downloaded by or played through the mobile phone
it came along with http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/m...softwaremanual.do?page=MOBILE.SOFTWARE.MANUAL

it appears to be needed for you to use the samsung store and also does something when you conver videos to play on the mobile phone

You have 2 choices
leave it alone or uninstall everything samsung related & don't use of buy their products


----------



## Elvis38111

I had the same problem with Vista 32 bit , when my stepsons wife , loaded some kind of Blackberry application on my computer . I had to go in and uninstall everything from the Blackberry folks to get the program out of my startup menu .


----------



## tirta

You have hit the nail squarely on the head !
A week or so back I installed a program called 'Kies' when setting up a new 'Samsung' phone.
You have put my mind at rest.
A huge thanks to you dvk01.


----------

